# My yellow lab fry help



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys, so my yellow lab had 17 fry... Its been two days and iv lost 7 of em.. They are just turning white and dieing.

Did i pull em out too soon?










This was them when i first stripped them.

Anyone kno whats happening?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

You may have. I've stripped mine early before, but they did fine. BUt yours look less developed than the mine below.









Usually they are at this stage or more developed though. I wait about 3 weeks.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

that's a little early to have them in open water. YOu should probably try to get them in an egg tumbler, or find a way to get some water flow over them. I did that before too... not good results. 

The reason they do well in the mothers mouth is the mother always has fresh water flowing over them. anytime the eggs get stuck in stagmant water they tend to deteriorate 

I'm fairly new to tumblers myself (literally just build 2 of them) but I spent a good amount of time looking into them. I generally strip my fish around the 2 and a half to three week mark, and they tend to do well.

The reason for tumblers is i have a lot more fish breeding now and no real way to get exact dates on my fish that are holding, so they are a precautionary deal, in case I catch a fish too early to strip. now i can just tumble them  supposedly has better survival rates too


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

they look like 1 week old... 
I strip at 3 weeks, Never lost a fry this way.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

+1 to what Adrenaline said.

If stripped early, the eggs need to get tumbled to prevent fungus, bacteria, parasite, mold, etc. to harming them. Water movement increases the oxygen that's required.


----------



## riguitin (Dec 12, 2010)

*try this*

like above sayed try to toble them they look verry young its not hard to make an egg tumbler and it works at least it always helped for me


----------

